# local 103 boston



## Jim15 (Sep 30, 2015)

A little late. If you're organizing into 103 as a Journeyman, and working as such, the current 103 Journeyman package is $45.67 in the check, $13.00/ hr for Health and welfare, $8.55/ hr for Pension, and $6.15/ hr for annuity. Total package is around $81.00/ hr. Last raise of the current contract is $0.50 to wages, and $0.50 to Pension on March 1, 2016, and contract expires September 1, 2016.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

$45.67 an hour?


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yup. Plus I do a lot of nights. 2nd shift is 17.4% differential, and 3rd shift is 31.7% differential. Foreman get an additional 10% over Journeyman, and General Foreman get 20% over Journeyman. OT after 8 hours, over 40 hours for the week, if you change shifts mid-week, and Saturdays. Sundays and holidays automatic double time, and any OT on new construction / new service is all double time. Max rate is double your classification's 1st shift rate (so $91.34/hr for Journeyman). Raises every September 1st and March 1st. Apprentices start at 40% of Journeyman, and get 5% raises at 2,000 and 4,000 hours, then every 1,000 hrs starting 3rd year up to 75% once licensed.


----------

